# Autotrail Chieftain MPG



## Chrisgd

Hi
we're thinking of buying a 2005 auto trail chieftain se 2.8, can any one give an indication as to the MPG we can expect, any other comments on the chieftain, good or bad would be appriciated.

thanks

chris


----------



## seamusog

From memory I think I was getting around 24 MPG.
When they changed to the X250 the MPG dropped-for me anyway- to 20/22.
seamus.


----------



## sideways

I have a single axle apache 700 3850kg 2.8jtd been chipped getting 22mpg


----------



## Chrisgd

Thanks Seamus
I'd be made up if we ended up getting 24 mpg!


----------



## FranknJan

I agree with seamus. We get on average, 22mpg from our 2010 Arapaho.
Frank


----------



## seamusog

FranknJan said:


> I agree with seamus. We get on average, 22mpg from our 2010 Arapaho.
> Frank


I told ye didn't I :lol: :lol: 
That's because I looked after it for ye Frank :wink: 
seamus,


----------



## lindyloot

Hi we have had our Chieftain G since 07 . We are its second owner .and it ticked all our boxes for what we wanted. Although it is a 6 berth I feel it would be cramped if 6 people were together in there. We brought it mainly for the space for two of us and to be able to carry all our stuff without being over weight. We did not want a tow car so we brought a small motor bike which fits nicely in the garage. Being a six wheeler it is nice to drive our mpg is about 25/28 , very impressed. Being in the garage trade have known this engine for sometime and find it reliable and bullet proof and not to difficult to maintain. Hope this helps.
Rich


----------



## Chrisgd

lindyloot said:


> Hi we have had our Chieftain G since 07 . We are its second owner .and it ticked all our boxes for what we wanted. Although it is a 6 berth I feel it would be cramped if 6 people were together in there. We brought it mainly for the space for two of us and to be able to carry all our stuff without being over weight. We did not want a tow car so we brought a small motor bike which fits nicely in the garage. Being a six wheeler it is nice to drive our mpg is about 25/28 , very impressed. Being in the garage trade have known this engine for sometime and find it reliable and bullet proof and not to difficult to maintain. Hope this helps.
> Rich


Thanks for that Rich, can I ask is yours the 2.8 engine. We have a scout at the moment but want something with a fixed bed, due to health reasons we're finding it a bit of chore making the bed every night. As the chieftain we're looking at hasn't a garage I'll stick to an electric bike bike rack, I do have a motor bike but it's a bit too heavey for a garage. The chieftain is going for £32000 it's a 2005 with 15,000 on the clock.

Chris


----------



## lindyloot

Hi Chris yes it is the 2.8 JTD engine we have a King Quick bolt on "chip" which is similar to the engine remap but is removable. We also do not tow . The only thing with ours regarding the bike rack with having the garage the spare wheel is on the rear panel. I think your model has a window on the rear panel but I may be mistaken.


----------



## Chrisgd

lindyloot said:


> Hi Chris yes it is the 2.8 JTD engine we have a King Quick bolt on "chip" which is similar to the engine remap but is removable. We also do not tow . The only thing with ours regarding the bike rack with having the garage the spare wheel is on the rear panel. I think your model has a window on the rear panel but I may be mistaken.


Hi

The one we're looking dosen't have a window on the back just a roof ladder and spare wheel.
We're waiting for the seller to come back to us, we've told him if he gives us £20,000 for our scout we'll have the chieftain. If not we'll keep looking for a fixed bed with decent sized lounge area.

Cheers
chris


----------

